# Question about sub-ohming



## HalfLifeZA (16/2/15)

HI all,

I got my SubTank Mini on Thursday and I am loving the taste and vapour production. I am using the 1.6ohm OCC coil right now. I only played around with the sub-ohm ones a little bit.
I would like to know if sub-ohming all day is a good way to go? I'd prefer to use the RBA head, but am not sure its a good idea to go sub-ohm all day.
Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Paulie (16/2/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> HI all,
> 
> I got my SubTank Mini on Thursday and I am loving the taste and vapour production. I am using the 1.6ohm OCC coil right now. I only played around with the sub-ohm ones a little bit.
> I would like to know if sub-ohming all day is a good way to go? I'd prefer to use the RBA head, but am not sure its a good idea to go sub-ohm all day.
> ...


Hi there,

Perhaps you could give is more info on what mod you are using with your tank? Then from there we can offer the best advise for your current setup?


----------



## JW Flynn (16/2/15)

I'm permanently on sub ohm builds.... all day long, all nigh long, hehe  my builds are all 0.1 or lower... chows batteries much faster than a bit higher build would, but love the clouds, hehe currently my all day devices are either the doge v2 with a 0.1 or the asmodus (26650 atty) with a 0.08 in there... (that starts eating batteries super quick!!!)


----------



## zadiac (16/2/15)

I do sub-ohm all day long. My builds are normally between .25 and .4 ohms. On my Reo at .28 my battery lasts a whole bottle of juice (the Reo bottle). My other device is the Sigelei 100W. That normally goes a whole day with the two batteries. 
I can't even remember the last time I vaped above .6 ohms.....lol


----------



## ET (16/2/15)

zadiac said:


> I do sub-ohm all day long. My builds are normally between .25 and .4 ohms. On my Reo at .28 my battery lasts a whole bottle of juice (the Reo bottle). My other device is the Sigelei 100W. That normally goes a whole day with the two batteries.
> I can't even remember the last time I vaped above .6 ohms.....lol



what zadiac said. current all day vape is 0.22 dual parallel coils in the plume veil with around 6mg juice. chows battery life something hectic. mind you this is because i am primarily right now using a mechanical mod and the low ohms gives me the clouds. i likes me them clouds i do. dropped from the reomiser 2 and a 0.3 ohm parallel coil with 10mg nic down to half the nic level and a decimal of an ohm lower in coil resistances. no twitching or anything happening over here. still not sure i can just cut out the nic quite yet, but, wait what was the question again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (16/2/15)

just remember on most regulated devices there is no step down so building too low will mean it over boosts.

think of it like this, .5ohm your reg box show 12 watts or whatever but its actually blowing full steam on 30 watts


----------



## free3dom (17/2/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> I would like to know if sub-ohming all day is a good way to go? I'd prefer to use the RBA head, but am not sure its a good idea to go sub-ohm all day.
> Any advice?



First, you don't have to go sub-ohm on the RBA if you don't want to. Just pull out the installed 0.5 Ohm and build your own 1.0+ Ohm coil - I'm currently running a 0.8 Ohm in my SubTank Mini and I love it, it's perfect for what I like.

Second, to sub-ohm or not to sub-ohm...that is the question 

It's perfectly acceptable to do so, and it has no real adverse effects except for higher battery drain and increased juice consumption - for this however you get increased vapor production and more intense flavour (generally speaking anyways). In the end, the only way to know if you would prefer it would be to spend a day (or two) in sub-ohm land (maybe keeping a 1.0+ device as backup just in case) and seeing how you like it 

In reality, sub-ohm (especially in the 0.5+ range) is a very nice and easy vape, especially on the SubTank Mini with the nice airflow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (17/2/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> HI all,
> 
> I got my SubTank Mini on Thursday and I am loving the taste and vapour production. I am using the 1.6ohm OCC coil right now. I only played around with the sub-ohm ones a little bit.
> I would like to know if sub-ohming all day is a good way to go? I'd prefer to use the RBA head, but am not sure its a good idea to go sub-ohm all day.
> ...



I have been sub ohming for 2 weeks non stop and love the subtank, guzzles Juice but its so perfect


----------



## HalfLifeZA (17/2/15)

thanks for all the replies. I managed to break my 1.2ohm coil last night so I have been on the 0.5 one since and I like it!
I am going to stay on it for today and see what happens.
My only issue is that I think I'm going to have to drop my nic level coz 12mg feels a bit too strong! However the flavour is amazing.


----------



## Dassie (17/2/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> HI all,
> 
> I got my SubTank Mini on Thursday and I am loving the taste and vapour production. I am using the 1.6ohm OCC coil right now. I only played around with the sub-ohm ones a little bit.
> I would like to know if sub-ohming all day is a good way to go? I'd prefer to use the RBA head, but am not sure its a good idea to go sub-ohm all day.
> ...


I tend to sub, just because I love using my mechs, but I have many friends who never go below 1.4ohm and there is really no difference in taste if you are on a regulated device. @free3dom also mentioned this - there are real advantages to not going too low - most notably battery life. I think you have to find your own happy place. One can easily feel pressured by who you perceive to be the "cool kids" to sub like a mofo, but it isn't the only way to vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (17/2/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> thanks for all the replies. I managed to break my 1.2ohm coil last night so I have been on the 0.5 one since and I like it!
> I am going to stay on it for today and see what happens.
> My only issue is that I think I'm going to have to drop my nic level coz 12mg feels a bit too strong! However the flavour is amazing.



Oh indeed, forgot to mention that...higher juice usage also equals higher nic consumption

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (17/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Oh indeed, forgot to mention that...higher juice usage also equals higher nic consumption



you're telling me!!! my "smoke" breaks are now only about 3 or 4 drags and I've had more than enough nic! I am going to play around with it a bit more, but might just go back to the 1.2ohm OCC coils as I really like them.
I think sub-ohming might be more for at home, when I'm nice and comfortable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

